# FF : Monster Fishes



## nismook (Apr 27, 2010)

3 x Bichir Endlicheri Endlicheri about 18-19" 
1 x Red Oscar 10" very aggressive (attacks my arm when I try cleaning tank)
1 x Jaguar Cichlid 8" 
1 x Kirin Flowerhorn 5" 

Location : Vancouver

Bring big buckets


After 20+ yrs in the hobby I decided to take a long break


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish for free! I'm sure they won't last long!

King el will probably want those bichirs!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

are you selling your tank as well?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent lol! Bichir!!!


----------



## nismook (Apr 27, 2010)

Bichirs Gone. 

Oscar, Jag and Kirin FLowerhorn still available


----------



## hamburgerhelper (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Nismook,

I pm'd a couple of days ago but didn't get a response. Was just wondering if the fish are gone.

Thanks


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Free bump for a great deal


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Also messaged. Is kirin flowerhorn still available?


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Luke said:


> Also messaged. Is kirin flowerhorn still available?


I pm him a few days ago about the flowerhorn but he didn't return message. Probably gone.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> I pm him a few days ago about the flowerhorn but he didn't return message. Probably gone.


Holy smokes, great scoop for those who got the fish.


----------



## nismook (Apr 27, 2010)

all gone, please close.


----------

